# Red Water?



## jnn7404 (Apr 20, 2009)

When I bought my camper the water heater water valves was turned off and the power to the water heater at the water heater, the breaker, and of course the on off switch on the wall. Any way I found out why they had it shut off but my question here is the water coming out of my faucets and toilet was a pinkish redish color and had a odor. I had to flush it for quite a long time to get it clear. Does anyone know what caused this or is it a sanitation chemical? And after the water has become clear is it safe to wash dishes, brush teeth, and even drink?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Reminds me of when I was a kid growing up on well water, "Let the water run til the rust is gone."

That's probably what you got, just some old water that had been in the water heater. If you take the anode rod out, you could probably get a good look inside and maybe even clean it somewhat (now don't ask me how to do that, I just know that you can).


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Actually, it sounds to me that the trailer was winterized and the pink fluid was the antifreeze that they put in the water lines (not the water heater which was by-passed) to keep the water lines from freezing and bursting. Very common thing to do here. The antifreeze is enviroment friendly and is non-toxic.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah, sounds just like a winterized situation to me as well. The RV anti freeze is pink like pepto bizmol  and you bypass the water heater to keep the anti freeze from going into it.


----------



## jnn7404 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh ok thanks.


----------

